# Scorpions in Southeast Kansas.



## nightingale (Jul 17, 2006)

I was at the clinic today with my son when a light coppery brown scorpion was found on the floor near my feet. Could anyone tell me what kind this could have been, and how concerned we should be as there were small children playing in the area. Also are scorpions common to the southeast kansas area?


----------



## shoegazer (Jul 17, 2006)

That was a striped bark scorpion, _Centruroides vittatus_, and they are very common in parts of Kansas, particularly the Flint Hills. They're most common on exposed bedrock and rock outcroppings that get full sun exposure...the sort of places where you'll also find yucca, prickly pear, etc. They're not considered medically significant, but the stings usually hurt at least as bad as a wasp.


----------



## Mechanical-Mind (Jul 18, 2006)

Although I'm not a clinician, I'm positive that if any child were stung, they would be fine. I've been present on two separate occasions when an individual had been stung, and both likened it to being less than that of a honey bee. You can find other reports here, but take each with a grain of salt. 

Best,
-Matt


----------



## nightingale (Jul 19, 2006)

*Scorpions in Kansas*

Thank You for the info. It's a big relief to know they aren't seriously poisonous. I worry enough about the brown recluse and wolf spiders I didn't need another to add to the list.:worship:


----------



## pandinus (Jul 19, 2006)

nightingale said:
			
		

> Thank You for the info. It's a big relief to know they aren't seriously poisonous. I worry enough about the brown recluse and wolf spiders I didn't need another to add to the list.:worship:


none of our local wolf spiders are medically significant either, but ironically spiders are one of the staple items in a C vitattus' diet.


John


----------

